# Witch...make-up



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I was supposed to do this on the kid...but he bailed so I attempted it on my self. What a pain working backwards in a mirrior. I get the rest of pics later.
Built up nose....build up chin area...added a few warts...tried painting my self...im happy with outcome i quess. Next time...ill rope the kid in the chair so I dont have to try it this way...LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...did you stipple and set the green?

What did you use for nose/chin?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...did you stipple and set the green?
> 
> What did you use for nose/chin?


SI...im making due on what i got...green is craft paint..as i dont have my junk yet......the nose and chin are a build up of cotton/latex.
Right now im working with next to nothing but getting my feet wet while having fun. Got mad when kid bailed as i mad him a nose and chin..then had to start over and just said...lets get it done. So again..another rush job...but i liked it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Craft paint? Well nobody can say that you aren't excited about doing what you need to do to get the look you want!  Just be careful about the materials you are using in your enthusiasm. Just think, if you can do this with the unusual materials you have, you will be a natural with the proper tools!

I've begun experimenting with latex and cotton myself, however I find it too rough to blend in well with facial structures. I have used it with some success for open wounds though. I know it is popular for body sculpting too, however I have seen very few sculpts from this that I was impressed with.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Si...i may be newbie here...but instead of cotton...wad up some paper towel..
dys quicker as it doesnt soak it so much and doesnt stay mushy. Wad it.. coat it.. dry it..well works for me for now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll try that Scare. It may work better. 

BTW, if you make cotton in a ring shape on a pan, then coat it with latex, you can place it in the oven for a faster drying time. I found this out when I was running late for a shoot. Make sure the oven is around 150 deg. and it should only take about 5 min or so to dry. My oven starts at 170, so I took a perm marker and made a line where I though 150 may be. heh

The ring can then be used for pusstules, gunshots, wounds, etc. Just stipple latex around the edges onto the skin to minimize edges showing. The latex can also be an adhesive.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

SI...im to impatinatent for the an oven.......i wrap.. coat(latex)..blast with hairdrayer....maybe too coats....thats my way. i may try the oven thing though as u mentioned.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I love this discussion! Two seperate views converging to share methods and techniques. How have you colored the latex, Scare?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol... love it J!!!!


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Be careful with the craft paints. Unlike makeup pigments, which are approved by the FDA for use on the skin, some pigments in craft paint can be toxic when painted onto the skin.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice paint job SS--- I mean JOHNNY! You did a great job, but yeah, i would be careful with the possible toxicity of the paint.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL I love this discussion! Two seperate views converging to share methods and techniques. How have you colored the latex, Scare?


SI...on this one i painted the latex once it was applied...i didnt mix paint to it.
cant say im happy with the way it all came out though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats what trial and error is all about "Johnny"...yeah I said it >Johnny
You are getting better ever time and practice makes perfect.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Make up can be very challenging! Just when you master one technique, you find you may have to work harder at a new one. I have plenty to work on myself, but I think that hat makes it so fun. The variety!


----------

